# First pic's of finishend ht in Attic



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Klipsch Palladium home theatre.
Diy 4 Stereo integrity 18' sealed subs.
Sunfire pre pro
Oppo 105
Diy Medicenter running jriver
Diy Center stage Xd screen
Diy acoustic panels and bass traps (a big tanks to Bpape)
Diy star ceiling

À big tanks to my buddy Jasons who spend a lot of time with me helping me out!

first pic:


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks stunning! 

Bold choice for your panel covering, gives the dark theatre a nice splash of colour. 

Any pics facing the opposite direction?


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

sdurani said:


> That looks stunning!
> 
> Bold choice for your panel covering, gives the dark theatre a nice splash of colour.
> 
> Any pics facing the opposite direction?


Thanks,

I Will post more photo's later when THE backwall is totaly finished.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with Sdurani. Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the other side.. 

Considering you had a lot of DIY there.. How long did it take you? Just curious. .

Good work!


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

tripplej said:


> I agree with Sdurani. Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the other side..
> 
> Considering you had a lot of DIY there.. How long did it take you? Just curious. .
> 
> Good work!


Thanks, it took 4months and stil there is work to do.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am envious of the Palladium setup; I have wondered how different it sounds vs. my K'horns.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike, in a separate thread we had discussed placing 4 subs with room modes in mind. Where did you finally end up placing the subs, and how did that work out for the bass in your room?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic.:T You must be very proud of the job you did.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mikesp1 said:


> Thanks, it took 4months and stil there is work to do.


Wow. I am sure the "work" is never done!  

Great work thou. Looks great. I wish I had the talent. Unfortunately, nobody wants me near a hammer, nail, screwdriver, etc. Just not a good idea! :doh:


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

sdurani said:


> Mike, in a separate thread we had discussed placing 4 subs with room modes in mind. Where did you finally end up placing the subs, and how did that work out for the bass in your room?


Best place ended up with two subs on middel of front wall and two subs on middle of back wall.
Four subs in each corner was even slightly better.
I Will post rew graphs aswel later on.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> I am envious of the Palladium setup; I have wondered how different it sounds vs. my K'horns.


Sorry i cant help here, i never heard the Khorns in my room. But i am sure They would sound fantastic!


----------



## littleJ (Aug 17, 2013)

came out very nice!!
and sounds amazing too!!
great work mike  

ps. you owe me a movie in your Home Cinema  ;-)


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

With pleasure!


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Grqphs


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

Hope you'll do a lot of explaining and post a bunch of pictures about that star ceiling.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking great - hope you post some more pictures so I can use them in our newsletter!


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Looking great - hope you post some more pictures so I can use them in our newsletter!


Actualy i do not have Munch pic's of it but it is just a plate of MDF painted black, drillend 600 holes of different Size and coverend with black fabric.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Frontwall, two superchunks in corners, middle of wall 2" Owens Corning.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

THE make of Four si18


----------

